# critisize my website



## Big Dave (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Kevin. This site is mostly for people who have contacted me and want me to do work and it is easiest to send them there and look than to try to meet them and take a picture album. I'm not trying to get work from my site. I am going to add some stuff later once I get it worded right.

Dave.


----------



## Blue (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi everyone I'm new:

I'm sure I'm looking at the improved site, but my first thought would be to jazz it up by putting large photo to the right of your navigation buttons...perhaps of your best work. I do like the LARGE TEXT it really gets to the point. And the colors scream "woodworking" ...the background shade is like the shade of elmers wood-glue. 



> If you search for Big Daves Woodworks it will come up on Yahoo and Google but what else can I do for free to get hits on some of the other wording or services I offer?


You need content. If someone is searching for your name, they probablyalready heard about you. You would want to rank well with keywords such as woodworker in Ozarks Missouri, or pine flooring ozarks. 

The first thing you need to do is change your page titles on each page,including the homepage. Ex: The floor page should have a title - Pine flooring in the Ozarks, Missourri. 

And it wouldnt hurt your search ranks to write some information under the photos about the products on that page...be sure to include your city/location in the content. ExBig Dave installs premium solid-pine distressed flooring for the finest homes in the ozarks....or whatever. 

Whatever you write, make sure you include the key-phrase you would like to rank high for within your text-thats the only way it will be found by potential customers. searching.


----------



## Blue (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh I just read the last post you wrote, it was hidden on the next page. If you are just trying to impress customers you already met,then just concentrate on looks.. Hire a designer. It will ensure you look great and accomplish all the things you need to so you can concentrate on wood, not webpages.


----------

